# Logo eu



## Vikinga7

Oi, leio um livro da escritora brasileira e não entendo essa frase: *Logo eu*.

Contexto: "A ideia me pareceu óbvia. Clara como a luz do dia. Como é que eu não tinha pensado nisso desde o princípio? *Logo eu*".

Estaria agradecida pela ajuda.


----------



## Carfer

No português de Portugal, essa expressão, dita assim, sem mais, é um desabafo ou uma queixa que se costuma proferir quando alguém é vítima de uma ocorrência inesperada, desagradável ou prejudicial, que poderia ter tido como alvo qualquer outra pessoa mas que logo, por infelicidade, foi calhar nesse alguém, mas não me parece que seja o sentido aqui. Dá-me ideia de que o que a pessoa está a dizer é que não ter pensado nisso desde o princípio, não ter visto uma coisa tão evidente, é mesmo típico dela, é da sua natureza não ver as coisas mesmo quando elas são claras. Se este não for o sentido e não for óbvio para os colegas brasileiros, mais contexto ajudaria.


----------



## Vikinga7

Carfer said:


> No português de Portugal, essa expressão, dita assim, sem mais, é um desabafo ou uma queixa que se costuma proferir quando alguém é vítima de uma ocorrência inesperada, desagradável ou prejudicial, que poderia ter tido como alvo qualquer outra pessoa mas que logo, por infelicidade, foi calhar nesse alguém, mas não me parece que seja o sentido aqui. Dá-me ideia de que o que a pessoa está a dizer é que não ter pensado nisso desde o princípio, não ter visto uma coisa tão evidente, é mesmo típico dela, é da sua natureza não ver as coisas mesmo quando elas são claras. Se este não for o sentido e não for óbvio para os colegas brasileiros, mais contexto ajudaria.



Obrigada! Agora vejo isso mais claro.


----------



## gato radioso

Olá Vikinga, estavas a procurar o significado da expressão portuguesa ou um equivalente em espanhol?
Se assim for, julgo que poderiam ser:
_Así soy yo.
En fín, cosas mías.
Desde luego soy de lo que no hay_ (col.)...(especialmente quando uma pessoa reflectir e vê que uma coisa que fez anteriormente foi algo pouco apropriado, uma loucura, uma travessura pouco séria ou aceitável. É dito num tom de desabafo ou de autocritica suave)

No entanto, para dar melhores repostas precisaríamos mais algum contexto: são expressões que têm pouco conteúdo semántico, são básicamente expressivas.


----------



## Vikinga7

gato radioso said:


> Olá Vikinga, estavas a procurar o significado da expressão portuguesa ou um equivalente em espanhol?
> Se assim for, julgo que poderiam ser:
> _Así soy yo.
> En fín, cosas mías.
> Desde luego soy de lo que no hay_ (col.)...(especialmente quando uma pessoa reflectir e vê que uma coisa que fez anteriormente foi algo pouco apropriado, uma loucura, uma travessura pouco séria ou aceitável. É dito num tom de desabafo ou de autocritica suave)
> 
> No entanto, para dar melhores repostas precisaríamos mais algum contexto: são expressões que têm pouco conteúdo semántico, são básicamente expressivas.


Olá, sim, procuro um equivalente en espanhol. "Así soy yo" parece-me perfeito nesse contexto. Muito obrigada!


----------



## Ari RT

Entendo o exato oposto.
La idea es clara como el mediodía. ¿Como coño se me escapó? A mi entre todos.
No meu entendimento, por alguma característica que não conhecemos da pessoa que fala, ela DEVERIA ter tido a ideia e não a teve.

Editado: adicionei pontuação.


----------



## Mário Adélio

Há um outro possível significado ainda não abordado nas respostas anteriores.
Quando alguém é entendido num determinado assunto, mas, por algum motivo, há algo que lhe está a escapar, algo que ele teria obrigação de perceber, mas naquele momento está a escapar-lhe. Se a pessoa tinha a "obrigação" de perceber de imediato, é normal ouvir esta construção: *Logo eu* (pessoa entendida e, por esse facto, tinha obrigação de saber).

Nota: Cruzei-me com Ari RT, e penso que a ideia é semelhante.


----------



## Carfer

Ari RT said:


> Entendo o exato oposto.
> La idea es clara como el mediodía. Como coño se me escapó, a mi entre todos.
> No meu entendimento, por alguma característica que não conhecemos da pessoa que fala, ela DEVERIA ter tido a ideia e não a teve.


Sim, faz sentido, até mesmo no português de  Portugal no qual se poderia dizer o mesmo, mas, culturalmente, a gabarolice assim manifestada não é muito bem vista.

P.S. Cruzei-me com o Mário Adélio e, sim, é possível se por qualquer razão a pessoa tivesse obrigação de ter compreendido.


----------



## gato radioso

Mário Adélio said:


> Há um outro possível significado ainda não abordado nas respostas anteriores.
> Quando alguém é entendido num determinado assunto, mas, por algum motivo, há algo que lhe está a escapar, algo que ele teria obrigação de perceber, mas naquele momento está a escapar-lhe. Se a pessoa tinha a "obrigação" de perceber de imediato, é normal ouvir esta construção: *Logo eu* (pessoa entendida e, por esse facto, tinha obrigação de saber).
> 
> Nota: Cruzei-me com Ari RT, e penso que a ideia é semelhante.



En esos casos:
_¿Dónde tengo la cabeza?
¡Uf, desde luego estoy en babia!
Tengo la cabeza a las tres de la tarde _(não faz sentido, mas diz-se muito)

Todas son en un registro coloquial.


----------



## Ari RT

gato radioso said:


> _Tengo la cabeza a las tres de la tarde _(não faz sentido, mas diz-se muito)


La tengo dormida (a la hora de la siesta), ¿tal vez?


----------



## gato radioso

Ari RT said:


> La tengo dormida (a la hora de la siesta), ¿tal vez?


Jaja, pues la verdad es que no lo sé.
Es una de esas expresiones coloquiales que son un misterio, pero que todo el mundo las dice...

(Ex: quando alguém é muito esperto ou diligente para resolver problemas: _sabes más que los ratones colorados..._ é nunca viremos a saber por qué os ratos vermelhos têm essa reputação de astúcia... )


----------



## Lamarimba

Mi intento:_ Precisamente yo_.


----------



## Guigo

_"Essa morena quer me transtornar
Chego em casa me condena
Me faz fita, me faz cena
Até cansar
*Logo eu*, bom indivíduo
Cumpridor fiel e assíduo
Dos deveres do meu lar"._
(Francisco Buarque de Hollanda)

Letra da canção, "Logo Eu", de 1967.

Aqui este _*logo eu*_, eu entendo como: _justo eu_ ou _eu mesmo_.


----------



## Lamarimba

Guigo said:


> _justo eu_


----------



## Ari RT

gato radioso said:


> los ratones colorados


Para significar "todo mundo", gente demais, no sudeste dizemos "só a torcida do Flamengo sabe o que você fez ontem". Algo que se entende, afinal o time tem uma enorme torcida. Mas no nordeste dizemos que vieram à festa "Deus, todo mundo e as quengas* de São Raimundo". Nem me atrevo a começar a especular do que se trate.
* quenga = prostituta


----------



## zema

Interpretar _*logo eu *_(en el sentido de  '_justo/justamente yo'; 'precisamente yo'; 'yo, nada menos'; 'I, of all people'_) se nos vuelve sencillo en Argentina porque basta con que le agreguemos “tan” ---> _tan luego yo_. 
Tan luego

Para cuando lo propuse en este hilo, ignoraba que era un uso que no se entendería en otras variedades de español.


----------

